# Kawasaki Mule Help DFI Light



## Spider-Jon (Apr 21, 2006)

Have a 2014 Kawasaki Mule bought 5/2014 35 hrs used on hard top roads only
The DFI light came on and it has gone into limp mode, need help troubleshooting. The nearest dealer is about $150 away just to get it there and back. Since it is relatively new thought there might be some simple checks I can do.
Suggestion appreciated.

JD :texasflag


----------

